# Gold Coast man Daniel Nicholi Willcox escapes $80,000 fine after pet turtles discover



## shellfisch (Dec 9, 2010)

A GOLD Coast man found himself before Queensland's highest court today on a charge of possessing three dangerous turtles he had taken from a creek as pets.

*Published On:* - 9/12/2010
*Source:* The Courier Mail

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL, caught them in a creek eh ................


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 9, 2010)

I just want to know if he was growing the pot for the turtles or himself LOL


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> LOL, caught them in a creek eh ................



Lol thats oldest excuse in the book.....

Wow didnt realise the fines were so big, i better take mine back to the river and let them go and hope i dont get caught  - _Sarcasm
_


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> LOL, caught them in a creek eh ................



Yeah, thats the first thing I thought.....:lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 10, 2010)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> Lol thats oldest excuse in the book.....
> [/I]


It worked!


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the wording "dangerous" turtles ..... ralatives of the ninja turtles?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 10, 2010)

He would have been doing a public service if he caught and euthanaised them..........


----------

